# Okay...here's what I overheard Sunday morning



## moshe

*that sums it up*

Odd, rude, and well, just plain wrong sums it up. Not much to add to that in my opinion. That is like saying guys only date for a shuttle driver. Are males really that selfish? Women boat for the love of boating too. 





mvhyde said:


> I'm a guy and I'm posting this rather delicate subject on the Betty Buzz. What I am about to relate is by no means my opinion, just something I overheard at the CWWA Training Camp in Cotopaxi this past weekend.
> 
> I was on my way to get some breakfast burritos for my wife and son when I heard this guy talking to some other males about Bettys. I'll paraphrase it.
> 
> Basically he stated that Bettys only boat to find husbands/boyfriends to so can begin the nesting process, get knocked up and have kids and quit boating.
> 
> I kind of found the statement rather odd, rude, and well, just plain wrong. What do y'all think?


----------



## mania

I think we all know there are ignorant people in the world and there was no need to bring it up here.


----------



## mvhyde

*I bought it up because....*

It really pissed me off. Both my sweeps on Saturday were women, and good boaters at that and neither were looking for someone to nest with.


----------



## randie

*Look Around...*

I boat because i love the river...it teaches me so many lessons and is great for my soul, & it helps me get through every day life. First of all I know plenty of independent female boaters who are in it for similar reasons as me. We don't boat in hopes of getting knocked up. That's the most rediculous thing i've ever heard. Second, i have been knocked up. My son is 7 months old. And his daddy does not boat!! Whoa! But he's very supportive in running shuttle and watching our son when i'm on the river. i couldn't ask for a better man. see you all on the river.


----------



## cliffyleft

Ouch...... On behalf of the other 99.99% of CWWA (oops (CW) I appollogize. That is just wrong. That IS NOT the attitude of CW.


----------



## tress33

second the motion of why even bring it up?


----------



## nicoleg

I bet that kayaking doesn't attract that sort of gal. Doesn't seem compatible with the mental and physical fortitude required by the sport, IMO. Anyway, what woman in her right mind would go looking for the perfect boyfriend and eventual father in a kayaker?! Let's see, you don't see him for at least three months out of the year, and there are MANY late night worry sessions that cannot be shared or remotely understood with girlfriends with partners that don't boat, not to mention the nasty possibilities that crosses your mind concerning being an eventual single parent... whatever.

But, the ratio is pretty good if you're a gal looking for a fling and don't mind the stench of rank boating gear.


----------



## Geezer

I bet I know why that guy is still single.


----------



## Cliff

I third that- why post here.

Why not speak up & tell them off on the spot instead of whining on the buzz on the gals forum.

The few ladies I boat with are not there to catch husbands.

Would like to see more out there.

Cliff


----------



## kclowe

Well, I can't speak for all the CW gals, but I think the majority would agree that this guy doesn't have a clue. I doubt if he has had a date in years! (But, then again, most of us paddle girls don't have time to date either)
Did we, by chance, chase this gentleman's boat? Maybe he has a hard time dealing with the fact that most of us paddle girls could kick his butt! He is probably intimidated by confident women. This is very sad, but we see it in all sports as well as at work every day. Unfortunately, this is probably one of our friends and we have no idea he really feels this way.
I do want to thank you guys for sticking up for us (even though we don't really need it, it's still nice).


----------



## KSC

Ok, I'll be the one to stand up for these fine young river stewards. 

Case in point: Just this past weekend I helped a friend of mine move. Among the moving items was an old Necky Gliss owned by my friend's lovely, former boating partner, and now wife. This old boat hasn't gotten wet since their garage sprung a leak in 2002. As far as I can tell the boating ceased as soon as the sparks began to fly. Now she is roping him into domestic hell. They just bought a house in the burbs with a 3 car garage (plenty of room for the Necky), got a new leather couch from Sofa Mart, and they're going to start having kids. Just makes me sick to see people starting a family and nurturing their love when they could be boating.

Case 2: The only other woman boater I know has a boyfriend and she still boats. Why does she still boat? Hasn't been able to tie the knot.

But, this is where I must confess that I too, a male, started boating to meet members of the opposite sex. 5 years ago, while in a committed relationship, I had the insight to realize that she would eventually leave me, and I needed to start building a network where I could meet other women. Kayaking seemed like the obvious solution - a sport full of women desperate to find males for domestic bliss. 

I admit that so far, the results have been surprisingly disappointing, having met one woman who is already spoken for (see above). However, last year at the Gore race, I found a drunk girl who recognized me and gave me a hug. I believe this to be a clear sign that I'm headed in the right direction. It won't be long before I can rope in the girl of my dreams, quit boating, and go get that alabaster silver metallic mini van I've had my eye on. I'm giving it 10 more years before I go to my backup plan of being an a-hole to every woman I meet.

While I'm at it, I can't pass up the perfect opportunity to put in my resume. I've learned that woman are attracted to 3 primary qualities: a nice guy, an intelligent guy, and a guy that has resources to provide for a family. This is great, because I'm a perfect match. You won't mind my excessively large nose since looks are unimportant. Nor will my awkward social skills and poor sense of humor be an issue. 

I am kind to animals both large and small. I remember birthdays and anniversaries. I am well educated, consistently score in the 90th percentile on standardized tests, and have a steady well paying job. I own a home in Broomfield, the epicenter of family values. There are good schools and quick driving access to Walgreens, Walmart, and Home Depot (wide parking spaces available).

If I sound like the perfect match for you (is there any doubt?), please drop me a line. I am willing to meet you for any manky paddling along the front range. And maybe, if you're lucky, this could be your last run.​


----------



## mvhyde

*Ha ha ha ...weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

Some of these post are really good and some are really cracking me up. I was kind of regretting making the post at all (Dana giving me shite). I think it goes to prove a few things. Human apes still exist and are fodder for the big guns. Women can and do hold their own very well on the river, regardless of the "apage" is that a word? I'm too lazy and fried to look it up. Lastly, my wife married me because I did boat and knew how to camp. The camping part was actually our first date.


----------



## Cliff

KSC

thats funny. It sounds like you are already well into your backup plan.

Its funny to think of a guy starting to Kayak to meet women(heh heh)

I like the idea of just buying a boat and keeping it on your car all summer(never actually using it) just for the cool factor. 

As a married boater & father to 2 girls 10 & 6. I go back and forth between being an A-hole and getting my days in anyway I can and kissing my non-boating wifes butt and taking care of house duties when I have passed her breaking point.


----------



## randie

*waterproof mascara*



mania said:


> I think we all know there are ignorant people in the world and there was no need to bring it up here.


"men are like mascara...they run at the first sign of emotion." (r u waterproof?) maybe we FEEL the NEED to talk about some of these things...


----------



## CUkayakGirl

That’s silly.

It is a pretty intense sport to do just to find some dude that will ignore you for 3-4 months a year. If that was their intention, I don’t think they would last very long in the sport.
 
It is more like the girl gets a B/F to get off the market so she can just go paddling and not worry about all the other dudes.

Some girls will do it to find a guy and get married but why is that any different than any other sport. I think guys should like that fact their g/f paddles. It makes it easier to go paddling; you don’t have to take "ladies days off" and if you wanna ditch them to paddle the "shit" they will probably totally understand and wont blame you. That is a pretty good deal, i would think.


----------



## kellip

This is a funny topic. I think there are plenty of girls that start kayaking to meet guys or do it only because their boyfriend does. The ones that are looking for a guy that kayak are the ones that, as said before, drive around with their boats on their car and yet you never actually see them on the river. Then there are the handfull of girls that only kayak because their boyfriends do, they clearly hate the sport and are scared to death, but can't bear to tell him that she doesn't want to do it. She buys all the gear, then once they break up, you can usually find tons of new gear on craigslist for half the price. 

So yes, those girls are out there, but on the other side of it there are lots of girls, with or without boyfriends that that truely paddle for themselves. Plus, if you spend enough time around guy kayakers, you know most aren't dating material anyway.


----------



## moshe

Ladies want "a nice guy, an intelligent guy, and a guy that has resources to provide for a family"

KRC, you give us WAY to much credit. I dropped that kind of high quality wish list for the perfect male early on in life and have now simplified it down for the boater dirtbags that I associate with most of the time to a guy who: 

is taller than me,
wears a bigger pant size than me,
and is a better boater than me. Or at minimum, has a better shuttle rig than me.
And damn if that third one isn't the stickler. 

Funny stuff.


----------



## &d

moshe- funny you should say that about wanting a guy with a bigger shuttle rig, cause i'd settle for a boater chick with a big rack!:twisted:


----------



## RedK

The post made me laugh, because I've encountered that attitude in the other two sports I do (fencing, hockey). There are women out there who start a sport, flirt a little (with the sport *and* the guys who do it), get a lot of attention, and quit. And there are guys out there who are convinced no woman could truly love a sport and do it for the love of it. We must have an ulterior motive. And surely our motive is to get under Mr Studly's spray skirt and play with his paddle. *shrug* It does no good to fight that attitude. Just go do what you want. The water doesn't care what they think. Why should we?


----------



## Gloryhorse

mvhyde said:


> I'm a guy and I'm posting this rather delicate subject on the Betty Buzz. What I am about to relate is by no means my opinion, just something I overheard at the CWWA Training Camp in Cotopaxi this past weekend.
> 
> I was on my way to get some breakfast burritos for my wife and son when I heard this guy talking to some other males about Bettys. I'll paraphrase it.
> 
> Basically he stated that Bettys only boat to find husbands/boyfriends to so can begin the nesting process, get knocked up and have kids and quit boating.
> 
> I kind of found the statement rather odd, rude, and well, just plain wrong. What do y'all think?


uhyuyuy88u8u


----------



## mr. compassionate

So in other words this guy was comparing Kayaking to BJ's?


----------



## mr. compassionate

Why does a bride smile on wedding day...

No more kayaking


----------



## sbratt

*With the creation of Betty Buzz, we would eventually have a thread like this.*

KSC, great laugh. Though, what were you doing helping a boater move during prime boating season? Also, I suggest you try Craig'slist and just post in the personals that you are looking for a relationship 9 of the 12 months a year. If your as nice as you say you are, I'm sure some lass will get more attention from your 9 months than they do from a non-boater over 12 months. You can also try hitting on the joggers on Boulder Ck when your running the canyon.

Hey Ladies, since were on the paddling boyfriend-girlfriend topic. Just remember, when you run the meat line, he has to run the meat line.


----------



## whip

*I think...*

you're 2 feet tall and work for travelocity!:twisted:


----------



## Phillips

Sweet now I know where all the chicks hang out.


----------



## holley

*Two things:*

*#1 *


sbratt said:


> Hey Ladies, since were on the paddling boyfriend-girlfriend topic. Just remember, when you run the meat line, he has to run the meat line.


Yep...got a friend who lost a boyfriend sorta like that









*#2*


mr. compassionate said:


> Why does a bride smile on wedding day...
> 
> No more kayaking


Puh-lease. That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. 

* How about:* 
Why does a bride smile on wedding day?
Because she put an AT paddle on her wedding registry...


----------



## cokayakn

*Could happen...*



mvhyde said:


> Bettys only boat to find husbands/boyfriends to so can begin the nesting process, get knocked up and have kids and quit boating.


...happened to me and a bro I used to paddle with. Luckily we've got many other strong commonalities.


----------



## mvhyde

*ha ha ha...got all y'all beat*

My wife paddles

If I annoy her enough, she gives me gas and lunch money and tells me to go far away and paddle something

Life is groovy baby!


----------



## Oopps

there are kayaker guys who _like_ girls that paddle? Where can I meet some?

Almost every guy I boat with spends half his time at the Golden WW Park looking at the little girls in skimpy bikinis sitting on the rocks. god forbid they would pay any attention to the girls in kayaks. Drytops are just not as sexy as a skimpy little suit. 

Those girls on the rocks serve a valuable purpose though - keep the guys occupied so the rest of us get more time in the hole to play.


----------



## kombat32

mr. compassionate said:


> So in other words this guy was comparing Kayaking to BJ's?



Dude that is sheer genius, if you don't think that shit's funny...you're single. Maybe if the kayak chicks didn't play in holes so much they'd get more attention from guys....joke, kidding, funny ha ha...

really, ha, ha.

KBAT

PS - my wife's a better paddler than I'll ever be...


----------



## COUNT

Oopps said:


> there are kayaker guys who _like_ girls that paddle? Where can I meet some?


Well, clearly you came to the right place. I'm sure there are plenty of single guys on the Buzz who have searched their whole lives for a cool chick who paddles.

But I think I see your mistake. Looking at the Golden playpark? Didn't you know? Playboaters are gay.  

COUNT


----------

